# Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?



## jochen (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Übung mit der Nahlinse*

Hallo Helmut,

kann man dieses Bild, das mir eigentlich gut gefällt, (Folie und Befestigungsstein muss man sich wegdenken...ist halt noch ne Baustelle) mit Fixfoto gerade richten, der Teich läuft nach links aus...?... 

 

Ich bin interessiert an Fixfoto gibt es davon verschiedene Programme?

Eine Antwort würde mich zu den Kauf von Fixfoto sicherlich unterstützen.


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Übung mit der Nahlinse*

Hallo zusammen,

wie wäre es denn, ein neues Thema zur Frage der Bildbearbeitungsprogramme, ihren Möglichkeiten und eventuellen Preisen aufzumachen? 
Dann findet das auch ein "Neuer" besser, als wenn es hier nur so am Rande mitbehandelt wird. Wäre doch echt schade drum.

Ich könnte auch Jochens Beitrag abtrennen und damit einen neuen Thread beginnen. Wäre das ok? Mir gehts halt nur um die Übersichtlichkeit. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Threads mit x-Seiten in denen man dann von einem ins andere kommt eine etwas schwer verdauliche Lektüre sind, wenn man schnelle und präzise Antworten sucht. :?

Sagt mal piep!


----------



## jochen (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Übung mit der Nahlinse*

Hallo Annett...

piep...mach das bitte.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Gern geschehen... nun könnt Ihr fleißig weiter fachsimpeln!

Ich bearbeite zugegeben fast nix... sieht man ja teilweise auch an den Bilder  
Hier auf dem Rechner läuft zwar "Irfanview" und irgendein "Photoshop" glaube auch noch, aber ich bin bisher ehrlich gesagt zu faul gewesen, mich mit der Software auseinanderzusetzen. 
Ich nutze zum Verkleinern Mihoves Imageresizer oder so ähnlich (Freeware) und das wars.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Jochen,

schau mal im Downloadbereich nach, da habe ich ein gutes und vorallem kostenloses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm abgelegt. Es nennt sich DigiFoto:

hier der  Link

PS.: Nach ein paar Kellertrunk, mach ich auch solche Fotos


----------



## Dodi (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Jochen!

Ich arbeite hauptsächlich - da ein sehr einfach zu bedienendes Programm - mit ACDSee 7.0.

Ich habe mal Dein Bild damit bearbeitet: habe es etwas gedreht, damit die Wasserlinie gerade verläuft und dann musste ich es jedoch etwas zuschneiden, da durch das Drehen das gesamte Bild schräg war. Dadurch ist natürlich ein kleiner Teil des Bildes verloren gegangen, aber ich denke, es ist trotzdem noch ganz schön!


Schau mal:
 

Gerade mal kurz nachgeschaut: es gibt jetzt schon die 8.0-Version in Deutsch!, die kostet z. B. bei Amazon.de inkl. Fotopapier nur € 29,95.
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/index%3Dsw-vg-de%26field-keywords%3Dacdsee%26results-process%3Ddefault%26dispatch%3Dsearch/ref%3Dpd%5Fsl%5Faw%5Ftops-3%5Fsw-vg-de%5F13679489%5F2/302-4963265-6204851

Für weitere Info's schau mal auf die Homepage:

http://de.acdsystems.com/offers/ACDSee8/index?CMP=KAC-googleawacdsee&CRA=Germany

Da kannste sogar die Software kostenlos 30 Tage testen!
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/se...ops-3_sw-vg-de_13679489_2/302-4963265-6204851


----------



## jochen (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hi Dodi,

Danke, sieht doch schon viel besser aus... 

Ich werde mir deine Links noch in Ruhe ansehen, doch jetzt regiert der König Fußball.


----------



## Dodi (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hi Jochen!

Bitteschön! Viel Spaß beim Fußball!


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Fotofreunde

Mit Fixfoto kann man auch die Bilder frei drehen (mit hinterlegten Raster zum genauen drehen), aber auch in 90° Schritten.

ACDsee ist auch ein gutes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mit sehr guter Archivierungs-Software. Das bearbeiten der Fotos geht gut von der Hand, aber ist leider nicht so umfangreich wie bei Fixfoto und nebenbei auch etwas teurer (Fixfoto: € 30.- ; ACDsee 7.0 Powerpack: € 40,95).

Gut Licht
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hmmm, das eingestellte Foto ist nun denkbar schlecht geeignet, um zu demonstrieren, was ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm leistet und was nicht. Ich habe es dennoch einmal probiert und  empfehle insbesondere die Lichter und Tiefen Eurer Beachtung.

Ich verwende Photoshop CS, wenn ich Fotos sorgfältig überarbeiten will. Es ist teuer, aber ich habe mich mit dem Workflow bekannt gemacht. Das Upgrade auf CS2 habe ich mir noch nicht beschafft - ich empfinde den Preis bei minimalen Verbesserungen für überzogen.

Absoluter Preis-/Leistungs-Sieger ist aus meiner Sicht Fixfoto. Es kann praktisch alles, was auch Photoshop kann. Ich persönlich empfinde allerdings den Workflow, da windows-untypisch, als gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wer sich aber noch nicht an ein komplexes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gewöhnt hat, wird gut damit zurecht kommen. Wer nicht viel Zeit und Energie in die Bildbearbeitung investieren will, ist sicher gut mit dem Add-On I2E bedient: 1 Klick Optimierung, die in den allermeisten Fällen wirklich etwas taugt !

ACDsee habe ich auch: Die Bildbearbeitungsprozeduren sind aus meiner Sicht ziemlich mies, ich arbeite auch nicht gern damit. Die Archivierungsfunktionen sind hingegen gut, allerdings gilt wohl: Einmal ACDsee - immer ACDsee ! D.h., wer einmal das Archivierungsprogramm wechseln will, fängt wieder bei Null an.

Und schliesslich: Alle Kompaktkameras beeinflussen die Bildwiedergabe schon in irgendeiner Weise. Sie schärfen insbesondere nach. Nun ist das ziemlich übel, weil man üblicherweise erst im allerletzten Schritt nachschärft (Schärfe ist abhängig von der Bildgrösse !). Es bringt deshalb wenig, ein bereits kameraseitig geschärftes Bild noch einmal zu überarbeiten. Also darauf achten, dass man entweder gleich im RAW Format fotografiert, oder die kamerainterne Bildbearbeitung abschaltet. Wenn man das bei der Kamera nicht kann, halte ich Anschaffung und Arbeitsaufwand einer Bildbearbeitung für unangebracht.

Anbei auch ein eigenes Beispiel: Ein x-beliebiges, altes RAW-Foto, eigentlich für die Tonne. Ich habe das Ausgangsfoto ohne weitere Bearbeitung nur auf die maximal noch erlaubte Grösse verkleinert und dann mit Photoshop nachbearbeitet (einschliesslich Nachbearbeitung der Perspektive und Reparaturpinsel - herumliegende Blätter entfernt). Perspektivische Verzeichnungen kann man auch mit Fixfoto ausleichen.

So - und nun seid Ihr dran: Das Beispiel lässt genügend Spielraum für beliebige Änderungen.

Um Rauschen bei höheren ISO Werten zu beseitigen, verwende ich übrigens Neatimage.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Stefan

Photoshop hab ich auch, aber das ist so umfangreich, das ich mich ohne Kurs nicht so recht drüber draue  . Fixfoto reicht auch bei meinen Foto`s  .

RAW`s bearbeite ich mit RAWShotter und dann mit Fixfoto, Neat-Image brauch ich in den seltensten Fälle, da ich fast immer mit ISO 200 fotografiere (selten mit 800 und höher).

Liebe Grüsse aus Baden bei Wien
Helmut


----------



## Friedhelm (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hi,

arbeite seit Jahren mit Photoimpact von Ulead. Besorge mir immer die Vorgängerversion der gerade aktuellen Version, die dann für kleines Geld zu erhalten ist und mir dicke reicht.
Zwischendurch habe ich auch diverse andere Programme probiert, teils als Trialversion.
Richtig wichtige Dinge, die mein Programm nicht hat, habe ich dabei nicht gefunden.
Wenn man nicht gerade ein Fotofreak ist, kommt man vermutlich mit einem Programm aus. Mehrere Programme parallel zu nutzen, verwirrt eigentlich eher mehr.
Schlußendlich denke ich, daß auch das tollste Programm nicht eine ordentliche Kamera ersetzt, deshalb hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera (auch nicht gerade das neueste Modell) für relativ kleines Geld zugelegt (eine Olympus camedia E-10). Mit ein bissel Zubehör (z.B. Polfilter) hat das Ganze rund 270 € gekostet - also auch kaum mehr, als eine aktuelle Kompakte. Bin auch kein "Pixelfanatiker".
So ausgerüstet, denke ich, reichts für mich als Gelegenheitsfotograph allemal.


----------



## jochen (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo,

Danke an Alle für eure ausführlichen Antworten... 

Ich werde mir die verschiedenen Programme noch bei Gelegenheit anschauen.

Was mich jetzt noch speziell interessieren würde ist der gelungene Hintergrund einiger Bilder hier im Forum,

zB. das hier.  (hat Helmut in einen anderen Thema eingestellt) Ist das auch mit einen Bilbearbeitungsprogramm gemacht worden oder kann man so einen Hintergrund mit einer Kamera _zaubern_?


----------



## Friedhelm (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hi,

ich tippe mal auf ein "Spiel" mit der Schärfentiefe ?


----------



## StefanS (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*



			
				Friedhelm schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera (auch nicht gerade das neueste Modell) für relativ kleines Geld zugelegt (eine Olympus camedia E-10)...



Hallo zusammen,

bevor wir hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen: Die E-10 hat zwar einen Spiegelreflexsucher, ist aber *keine *DSLR (da fest eingebautes Objektiv). Die Bezeichnungen waren Anfang 2000 noch anders, heute würde man "Prosumer" dazu sagen. Der günstige Preis ergibt sich also aus einer Prosumer, die in die Jahre gekommen  ist... Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Ich empfehle immer wieder eine Prosumer - sie ist das optimale Gerät für alle, die nicht schweres Geld in Objektiven anzulegen gedenken. Ebenso falsch ist aber sicherlich die Aussage, eine DSLR mit Zubehör lasse sich mal eben für 270 EUR "schiessen".

Auch ich habe schon mit allen möglichen Programmen gearbeitet. Letztlich hat man, meine ich, die Wahl zwischen Photoshop und Fixfoto - der Rest sucht irgendwo dazwischen seine Nische. Neatimage ist ebenso eine Spezialsoftware wie ACDsee (Archivierung), ist also nicht "noch eine" redundante Software. Ich kenne jedenfalls keine andere Software, die Photoshop und Fixfoto in den Leistungsmerkmalen und im Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis auch nur annähernd erreicht. Denkt an das Add-on I2E bei Fixfoto !

Das Foto von Helmut mit seinem wunderschönen Hintergrund ist natürlich zunächst einmal "freigestellt" (Spiel mit der Schärfentiefe/Tiefenschärfe, wie Friedhelm so richtig bemerkt). Auch das zunächst bitte einmal nachmachen ! Bis auf den bildwichtigen Teil ist alles unscharf. Einen solchen Hintergrund bekommt man über Fotosoftware nicht hin. Letztlich verantwortlich dafür ist allerdings das Objektiv - bzw. dessen "Bokeh". Dieselbe Aufnahme mit denselben Einstellungen mit einem vergleichbaren aber natürlich nicht baugleichen - Objektiv kann schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Dennoch hätte ich gerade dieses Foto nachbearbeitet. Eine Bemerkung vorab: Helmut und alle anderen, anderen Fotos ich mich zu schaffen mache (ich nehme schon nur die guten Beispiele) - wenn Ihr damit nicht einverstanden seid: Ein Wort genügt und ich werde meinen Bearbeitungsversuch sofort löschen (lassen). Ebenso gestatte ich im Rahmen des Themas Fototechnik jede Bearbeitung meiner eingestellten Fotos in diesem Forum. So, bei Helmuts Foto habe ich (nur die) Lichter und Tiefen angehoben. Beurteilt selbst. Genau *das *leistet eine ordentliche Bildbearbeitungs-Software.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Stefan,

Du setzt das Bild von Helmut noch die Krone auf... 

Es ist einfach schön mit Menschen zu schreiben, sprechen und diskutieren die das selbe Hobby haben.

Dieses Bild ist für mich einfach nur spitze.

Selten das man zwei Hobbys in einem Forum verbinden kann.

Ich werde ja hier fast gezwungen Fixfoto anzuwenden...sollte nur ein Scherz sein.

Meine Kumpels ausserhalb des www. schwören alle auf Photoimpact, na ja mal sehen was sich hier noch alles ergibt.

achso...sorry das ich Helmuts Bild einfach hier eingestellt habe, ich denke das geht doch hier im Forum ohne Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen ?
Wenn nicht ?...weißt mich zurecht


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo,

ist vielleicht nicht ganz am Thema - aber es gibt Dinge die sind einfach blöd. Und dazu gehört die Übernahme von Jasc durch Corel. Seit dem die den PaintShopPro übernommen haben ist das Programm total lahm geworden - eine Designerkrücke halt. 
Mit Fixfoto kann PSP zwar nicht mithalten, aber für die gängisten Sachen war es ok. Ich nutz nun die letzte "Jasc-Version" , den PSP 7.1 und werd mich mal mit Fixfoto beschäftigen. Bei soviel Lob muss es ja gut sein.  

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Jpeg Format. Meine Consumer Kamera (zum Prosumer hats nicht gereicht  ) lass ich im Jpeg speichern (Tif wäre auch möglich) - hat man da nicht nach jedem neuen Speichervorgang und erneutem öffenen und speichern einen Qualitätsverlust? Ich meine mal irgendwann was vom "Verlustfreiem" bearbeiten von Jpegs mit bestimmten Programmen gehört - wie sieht es da mit Fixfoto aus?

Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege 

Edit: Jepp, das Bild hast Du klasse nachbearbeitet - respekt!


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

 obs schon wo stand: Infos zu Fixfoto gibts auch hier:http://www.j-k-s.com/


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Fotofreunde

@ All: Ihr könnt meine Fotos gerne zu diversen Bearbeitungsversuchen verwenden, hab da nix dagegen, Hauptsache man kann daraus etwas lernen.

@ Jochen: der Hintergrund (HG) ist nicht mit Fixfoto eingefügt, sondern ein Tarnnetz am Maschendrahtzaun. Mit Photoshop kann man das aber natürlich auch verändern (ob das mit anderen SW geht weiss ich nicht).

@ Stefan: Du beweist mir damit, daß ich doch den PS-Lehrgang besuchen sollte.

@ Friedhelm: Spiel mit der Tiefenschärfe hast genau getroffen.

@ Joachim: Ja das stimmt leider das Jpeg immer beim neuerlichen abspeichern an Qualität verliert (macht sich aber erst wirklich bei mehreren Vorgängen SICHTBAR bemerkbar), daß liegt leider am Format und nicht an der jeweiligen SW.
Man kann das aber durch RAW`s umgehen, denn da hat man immer das gleiche Ausgangsmaterial und speicherst dann erst in Jpeg.

Noch zwei Fotos zum Üben
Links das Original, Rechts das von mir mit Fixfoto bearbeitet
   

Das Foto ist mit der Komi D7D und dem 100mm/2,8 Tokina Makroobj. bei untergehender Sonne aufgenommen. Die Exifs habe ich drangelassen.

Viel Spaß
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

wie immer eine tolle Aufnahme ! Und Fixfoto hat den Job perfekt erledigt (mit I2E ?). 

Übrigens tut Ihr mir zu viel der Ehre an: Mit Photoshop CS war das eine Sache von 3 Sekunden... Auf "Tiefen/Lichter" gehen, Lichter etwa 35 %, Tiefen etwa 40 % gezogen (über die Vorschau ist man ganz schnell auf dem optimalen Wert) - und das wars ! Hier anschliessend noch einmal zum Vergleich, was ich aus dem Foto gemacht habe, und was Fixfoto mit I2E. Reihenfolge: Original - Fixfoto 1click - meine Variante

Da gibt es für eine preiswerte Soft nichts zu meckern, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, ich darf hier auch mal zwei Fotos hochladen und Ihr zeigt mir dann, dass sich Bildbearbeitung auch für mich auszahlt.  
Vielleicht ringe ich mich dann doch mal dazu durch... mit Joachims oder Eurer Hilfe 

Beide Bilder sind ohne x-mal probieren einfach mit dem Automatikprogramm der Digicam gemacht. Das erste finde ich so schon ziemlich gut, aber wahrscheinlich geht das noch besser, oder? Originaldatein kann ich auch per email zuschicken, falls das weiter hilft.
 

Als ich den Namen dieser Rose ("Ville de Toulouse") im Rosarium sah, mußte ich unwillkürlich an Stefan denken.  
 
Muss man da noch was nachbearbeiten? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Annett

Deine Cam macht sehr gute Bilder, die kann man schon so lassen wie sie sind, nur ein bisschen blass sind sie.

Habe die Bilder etwas bearbeitet, Kontrast erhöht, Farbsättigung erhöht und leicht nachgeschärft (natürlich alles mit Fixfoto).

   

Wie gefallen sie dir jetzt ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Friedhelm (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Stefan,

als "Nichtprofi" sind mir die Unterschiede zwischen DSLR und Prosumer net so geläufig - hab's aber kapiert.
Also hab i ne Prosumer net ganz auf dem neuesten Stand für 270€ erworben ?
Wollte eigentlich auch nur sagen, daß man eine - wie ich meine - recht ordentliche Kamera(aus einer Vorgängerserie) mit recht vielen Möglichkeiten (incl. z.B. Rawformat) für einen ähnlichen Preis wie eine Kompakte bekommen kann.
Interessant finde ich hier die verschiedenen "Verbesserungen", weil mein doch recht ungeübtes Auge das so auf Anhieb gar nicht registriert. Macht mal weiter so. Macht mir Mut, doch ein wenig tiefer in die unendlichen Möglichkeiten der Programmen einzusteigen.


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

sieht interessant aus.... deshalb interessant, weil ich mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr erinnern kann, ob beide Rosen wirklich um einiges farbintensiver waren, als die Fotos es im Original zeigen.  
Beim eher schattigen Bild denke ich sie war einfach etwas zarter in der Farbe.
Hier mal eine Seite zum Vergleichen: http://www.helpmefind.com/rose/l.php?i=A1664&tab=10 
Auch da schwankt die Farbgebung ja um einiges.
Aber die Kontrasterhöhung bei besagtem Bild bringt wirklich einiges.. und ich frage mich immer, wie Ihr so gute, kontrastreiche Bilder schießt.


----------



## jochen (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Fotofreunde,

Hat Fixfoto eine Beschreibung beiliegen, die für einen Neuling in der Digitalfotographie auch zu verstehen ist?


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus

@ Annett: Die Fotos müssen nicht immer ganz authentisch sein. Man kämpft ja manchmal mit dem Licht und da schauts dann blass oder überstrahlt aus und das kann man dann sehr gut ausgleichen.

@ Jochen: Es gibt ein Handbuch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/8896&d=1167081674

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke das erleichtert einiges...


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Jochen

Gern geschehen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Fotofreunde

@ Stefan: Habe ich nicht mit I2e optimiert, sonder mit echter Handarbeit.

@ Annett: Bin durch Zufall auf deinen __ Teichfrosch im Album gestoßen. War so frei und habe mich mit ihm ein bisschen gespielt.

Hier das Ergebniss:

Links das Original, Rechts das bearbeitete Foto
   

Schaut schon ein bisserl besser aus.

Liebe Grüsse und "Gut Licht"
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Annett,

habe mich auch einmal von Hand an den Fotos versucht. Viel gab es nicht zu tun:

- Tiefen und Lichter anheben
- Ich habe mich dann für einen leichten Warmfilter (Typ 81, 15 bzw 25%) entschieden, weil mir die Originalfarben doch etwas "kalkig" erschienen.
- Bei eigenen Fotos hätte ich jetzt - je nach verfogter Absicht - noch den passenden Ausschnitt festgelegt.
- Grösse aud 800 x 600 px angepasst, um das Speichervolumen zu begrenzen
- Scharfzeichnung USM 300%/0,3 px
- Speichern bei mittlerer Qualität

Hmmm, kann es sein, dass an den Fotos vorher schon (evt. durch die Kamera) heftig gearbeitet und insbesondere geschärft wurde ? Das Rauschen ist schon sehr kräftig, lässt sich aber durch Neatimage nicht beseitigen, weil die Fotos bei dem Detailreichtum "matschig" werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Übrigens, jetzt erkennt man auch (auf dem Foto unten), dass die Rose in Position gehalten wurde. Eine dankbare Aufgabe für jemanden, der sich die Zeit nehmen will, das wegzustempeln.


----------



## StefanS (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Ach ja, eine kleine, bissige Bemerkung kann ich mir nicht verkneifen: Dieses Thema stösst kaum auf Resonanz, 234 Hits insgesamt und die Bilder allerhöchstens 11mal heruntergeladen. 

Der Autor einer bekannten Fotoschule hat einmal völlig zu Recht darauf hingewiesen, dass es - entgegen einer weit verbreiteten Meinung - kein Grundrecht dahingehend gibt, seine Mitmenschen mit unerträglich schlechten Fotos zu quälen. Das haben viele Poster hier aber noch nicht gelesen.

Deshalb auch vielleicht eine kleine Versöhnungsgeste gegenüber Friedhelm: Ich finde es toll, wenn sich jemand mit der Qualität seiner Fotos auseinandersetzt, sie (mit welcher Software auch immer) zu optimieren gedenkt und mit dem Resultat dann zufrieden ist. Allerdings hast Du ein gewisses Talent, alle diejenigen, die sich mit dem Thema vielleicht auch noch etwas intensiver auseinandersetzen (aber: Zumindest ich bin kein Profi, noch nicht einmal ein besonders engagierter Amateur) , wie Idioten darzustellen, die sinnlos viel Geld in Soft- und Hardware ohne erkennbaren Mehrwert stecken  . Jedenfalls ich denke nicht daran, mein Geld grundlos zu vernichten...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin echt erstaunt, was man noch aus den Bildern rausholen kann... Wahnsinn!  
Und ich dachte immer "Du fotografierst nicht gut genug".........
Der Frosch war tatsächlich etwas blass, aber ich kenns von der Kamera nicht anders. 
Was genau die beim Abspeichern macht, oder auch nicht-dazu wird sich wohl Joachim äußern müssen  
Die Bilder wurden nur auf den Rechner kopiert und mit Mihoves Imageresizer verkleinert... mehr mache ich bei allen meinen Fotos (bisher  ) nicht!
Was mir dazu noch einfällt: Ich war ja nur mit einer 64MB Karte im Rosarium. Als ich ca. 30 Bilder drauf hatte (knapp die Hälfte also) hatte ich Joachim darum gebeten, die Kamera so einzustellen, dass ich mehr Fotos drauf bekommen... kann daher die schlechtere Qualität rühren?
Wie gesagt, ich kann auch das Original per email rausschicken.. haben ja hier in DD auch endlich DSL. 

@Stefan
Jaja.. die Hand   
Ich hatte sie auf dem Original schon erahnt und gehofft, es wäre was anderes... die Blüten wollten nicht so wie ich.. und einfach abschneiden und wo anders fotografieren hätte mir eventuell Ärger eingebrockt.

Ich habe hier im Forum immer nur Fotos gezeigt, die zu meinen Besten gehörten. Unscharfe Aufnahmen gab es höchstens mal bei Notfällen (kranke/tote Fische etc.).
Aber nicht jeder verfügt überhaupt über eine Digitalkamera. Fotohandys machen meist grottenschlechte Bilder....
Ich hatte das Glück, vor über 5 Jahren einen jungen Mann samt seiner damals noch ziemlich modernen Digicam kennen- und liebenzulernen. 
Und seither fotografiere ich viel mehr als früher-kostet ja nix... einmal im Jahr geben wir die besten Bilder zur Entwicklung. Weihnachten war das incl. Hausbaubilder ein 6cm dicker Stapel. Jeder setzt seine Prioritäten anders-und das ist auch gut so! Sonst hätten wir alle den gleichen Job und die gleichen Hobbys... irgendwie wäre das doch langweilig, oder? 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich eine "Geruhsame Nacht" und einen möglichst angenehmen (Arbeits)Tag.


----------



## Friedhelm (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Stefan,
würde mir nie erlauben, jemanden (außer vielleicht mich selbst) als Idioten hinzustellen.
Nur stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt, daß es nicht immer das neueste und beste sein muß, wenn man den eigenen (!) Ansprüchen angemessene Ergebnisse erzielen will (gilt auch für andere Lebensbereiche).
Gerade wenn ich mir Elfriedes "Anforderungsprofil" so anschaue, würde sie mit einer "Prosumer" der vorletzten (preiswerten) Generation vermutlich ganz gut fahren.
Ist auch nicht jedermans Sache, mit einem Koffer voller Objektive und sonstigen Utensilien durch die Lande zu reisen. Mir jedenfalls ist ein kleines handliches Stativ statt eines Superteles lieber dabei zu haben - wobei zugegeben diese Vorliebe wohl von meiner Filmerei stammt.
Und wenn - außer in diesem Thread - dann noch so genau hingeschaut wird (gemäß des Autors der bekannten Fotoschule), traut man sich ja kaum noch ein Foto hochzuladen.
Ich denke, da wir uns in einem Teichforum - und nicht in einem Fotoforum - bewegen, können wir uns hier "das Grundrecht auf schlechte Fotos" schon genehmigen  
Dennoch finde ich es toll, daß man hier in dieser "Spezialrubrik" einiges dazu lernen kann und möchte ausdrücklich die "Spezis" (wenn denn nicht Profis) ermuntern, weiter zu machen.


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Fotofreunde, Servus Jochen

War so frei und habe dein Libellenfoto etwas aufgebessert.

Links Original, Rechts bearbeitet
   

Wie man sieht kann man auch von Prosumer-Cam`s gute Fotos schiessen, man sollte aber auch diese etwas nachbearbeiten.

Liebe Grüsse und "Gut Licht"
Helmut


----------



## jochen (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke für deine Mühe,
das hast du klasse bearbeitet... 

Naja, mit der Kamera komme ich jetzt so einigermaßen zurecht, die Umstellung zB. mit dem zoomen des Objektives von Hand, das ich bei meiner Nikon F 601 gewohnt war, auf das maschinelle zoomen des Objektives sind so Kleinigkeiten an der ich mich bei der Digicam gewöhnen muß. 
Auch das Anzeigen des Bildes (besonders bei Sonneneinstrahlung) mit den LCD Monitor bereitet mir Schwierigkeiten. Sicher kann man es auch auf Sucherfunktion stellen, aber da ist auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied zur Spiegelreflexkamera.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.  

Ich habe mir die Versuchsversion von Fixfoto heruntergeladen, und bin damit am Üben. Ich probiere auch mit der Version von Jürgen (Dr. J) Digifoto zu arbeiten. Es geht halt nicht von einen Tag auf den anderen.... 
Vorher habe ich mich nie mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen ernsthaft beschäftigt, außer mit der Größeneinstellung.
Zumindest klappt es jetzt schon mit der Ausschnittvergrößerung.

Zum Schluß noch eine Frage,

Hast du das Bild mit Fixfoto bearbeitet, und wenn es keine größeren Umstände macht wie?


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Jochen

Hier meine Schritte mit Fixfoto:
1.) Ausschnitt festlegen (3:2). Da meine Cam im Format 3:2 (3000 x 2000 Pixel) aufnimmt, schneide ich auch immer in dem Format
2.) Grösse festlegen (fürs Forum 1000 x xxxx (je nach Schnittformat 4:3 oder 3:2, usw.)
3.) Kontrastautomatik (verändern bis gefällt, oder so lassen wie die Automatik meint)
4.) Belichtung einstellen mit: Helligkeit oder Kontrast
5.) Farbsättigung (nach Geschmack)
6.) Schärfen mit: Effekte>Weich-/Scharfzeichnen>3D-Schärfe (einfacher mit Taste-"s" und dann den Reiter 3D-Schärfe)
7.) Speichern unter (Einstellung 4:4:4 =Beste und Exif > Hackerl weg

Beim Speichern stelle ich die "Qualität ermitteln für" [240 KB] ein, mit Hackerl bei automatisch.

Das wars dann auch schon.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

das ging ja schnell,...besten Dank dafür.
Ich werde es dann mal in dieser Woche üben, klingt aber für mich nach jede Menge Arbeit.
Naja, was macht man nicht alles fürs Hobby...


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

habe es probiert, ein wenig Unterschied kann man denke ich erkennen.

 

wie ich jetzt das alte Bild daneben bekomme weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Kalle (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Jochen,

du sollst doch an deinem Teich weiterbauen -...... 

Keine 'Fotos schießen"   

Grüße

Morphantro


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Morphantro,

Zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr gönne ich mir immer eine schöpferische Pause...


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Servus Jochen

Spitze !!!    Habe dein Bild alt/neu verglichen, würde sagen es ist gelungen.
Wennst jetzt noch das Quellmaterial einen Tic schärfer hinbekommst, bzw. keinen Ausschnitt sondern das Full Frame ersparst dir viel Zeit beim bearbeiten.

Wie du das alte Foto wieder in den neuen Beitrag bekommst: Foto vom alten Beitrag wieder auf deine HD kopieren (rechtsklick aufs geöffnete Foto > speichern untern), dann in den neuen Beitrag einfügen (Habs mit deinem Foto auch nicht anders gemacht).

Löscht du deine Fotos vom PC ?

Meine lege ich im Ordner "für Hobby-Gartenteich / schon hochgeladene" ab.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem heissen Baden bei Wien
Helmut

Ps.: Wassertemperatur momentan 28°C


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?*

Hallo Helmut,

Ich bin halt noch am Üben mit der Digicam, meine alte Nikon war halt griffiger... ...du weißt sicher wie ich das meine, man konnte sooooooooooo schön zoomen und scharfstellen, mit der Prosumer geht halt alles maschinell.  

Nein, meine Bilder lösch ich nicht, aber nach der Bildbearbeitung war das Bild weg, muss mich noch an Fixfoto gewöhnen, einen Ordner extra fürs Forum habe ich nicht, ist aber ein guter Tipp...Danke


----------

